# What if the other women is pretty



## dontworrybehappy (Apr 17, 2018)

I mean when men cheat people always say men cheat with less attractive women. I don’t know if that’s always the case. What if they are pretty and then the wife is left in constant thought that maybe she just isn’t good enough. I know I feel vain just typing this.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

There will always be prettier women - a successful relationship needs to be built on more than things that are skin deep.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Men cheat for a variety of reasons but most men who seek extramarital affairs will settle for the first woman who meets their minimum requirement for attractiveness and who is willing to meet their needs. I think it's more happenstance when the OW is more attractive than the spouse. 

Did your spouse cheat on you?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

The thing is in life there is always someone much prettier than you, has more money, is smarter. You just have to know yourself and your own selfworth.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

For every pretty woman there is a man that's sick of screwing her.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> For every pretty woman there is a man that's sick of screwing her.


And a line of men willing to put up with her crap so they can bang her!


Lol


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Apr 17, 2018)

Lila said:


> Men cheat for a variety of reasons but most men who seek extramarital affairs will settle for the first woman who meets their minimum requirement for attractiveness and who is willing to meet their needs. I think it's more happenstance when the OW is more attractive than the girls spouse.
> 
> Did your spouse cheat on you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Ya he did. And I know her she is pretty. But I guess everyone is right it doesn’t matter how they look or I look it’s a connection.


----------



## Rgaines (Jun 13, 2018)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Ya he did. And I know her she is pretty. But I guess everyone is right it doesn’t matter how they look or I look it’s a connection.


Maybe they are right or maybe you are beating yourself up on two levels, the connection, and that you think she is prettier. There is always the possibility that he is just vain or thinks grass is greener with pretty. Of course we all know pretty wears off the moment there is any conflict.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

cheating is a reflection of the character of the cheater. 

It is not a reflection of the attractiveness of the BS.

Nor is it a reflection of the attractiveness of the AP.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

My wife and I were walking down the street. 

My wife sees woman and said to me "Isn't she UGLY?"

Whilst i'd been thinking "She's cute!"

I of course agreed with my wife because I am not stupid.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Whilst i'd been thinking "She's cute!"
> 
> I of course agreed with my wife because I am not stupid.



You learn well Grasshopper.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It doesn't matter whether she's pretty or not pretty -- she's who he chose to cheat on you with. Be mad at him.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Attraction-connection-compatability-trust, to me it's the whole package.

My wife an I have 4 children together, and over 30 years of marriage. Many, many ups and downs.

"Pretty" is just one facet of attraction.

If he regards you, and feels about you the way I do about about my wife, then settling for "pretty" and losing you would be an irreplaceable loss, and a source of unending regret.

If you can see that he is truly remorseful, then trust me, "pretty" as opposed to you, leaves him feeling sick and disgusted.

You have a lot of value, if he is remorseful then he is digging deep and selling everything he has (so to speak) to keep the marriage viable.

Have confidence in yourself, in your value, and keep your expectations high.

I wish you well.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

A pretty woman that will be the "other woman" is worthless. No sense in thinking of it further.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I was a serial wayward when I was married and the level of attractiveness of the woman did play a factor into my extramarital relationships. If she was on the same level of attractiveness as my wife it was much easier to keep emotions in check. If she was significantly more attractive the emotional attachment and lust would be off the charts, and very addicting, to the point of altering my behavior and making me more wreck-less during the affair. 

Normally a man wouldn't be as likely as a woman to give the ILYBINILWY speech when having an affair, but when the OW is much more attractive, the man is much more likely to check out or leave altogether. Probably not what you want to hear but that's been my experience from my own life and observations as well.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Prettier, younger..... in our society that's supposed to mean that they have the upper hand and yet, they choose to be someone's bit on the side. Doesn't sound like the advantage IMO.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

The world is full of attractive yet dysfunctional people.

When one concerns themselves with how attractive the AP is, it says much more about how little they think of themselves.

In other words, don't let your inside voice lie to you.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

My grandma used to say "pretty is as pretty does."

A woman who would cheat with a married man is NOT very pretty. Not really. She just happens to have some nice window dressing.


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> *My grandma used to say "pretty is as pretty does."*
> 
> A woman who would cheat with a married man is NOT very pretty. Not really. She just happens to have some nice window dressing.


I have just finished watching forest gump, again, thousandth time, an hour ago. "X is as X does" motto is a really true statement.

I wish I was that little boy in my grandma's kitchen forever.

As a male myself I can say that for a couple hours long, physical only relationship, it doesn't matter who she is inside, she can even be an android if she is passable and she doesn't squik and freeze during the action. 

As being the Xhusband of a serial cheater wife, I can say that same is true for for women. 

Again, I wish I was that little boy in my grandma's kitchen forever.


----------

